# Hoping 3rd time lucky xx



## bubble27

Hi guys...here i am again for the 3rd time after 2 miscarraigs last year.

Im so nervous but think my doctors are going to monitor me more now theyve booked me in for an early scan at 6+4weeks so a couple of weeks to go.

my MMC was on november and had to have a d&c and was starting to think that i was damaged some how the trying to concieve really took its toll on me.
So i decided to try a different approach..bought a cbfm which i used for 2 months, started accupuncture and used preseed and did the Smep plan this month and it worked!!! im in shock...

Also been on baby asprin daily as i have a tendency to clot easily due to high haemoglobin levels

Just hoping this is 3rd time lucky...xxx:kiss::kiss:


----------



## ESF1978

Didnt want to read and run as I'm in exactly the same position and wish I could stop worrying! I had a mmc in December wigh d+c then an early mc since at 4+5. I've only just got bfp 2 days ago and am so nervous already but trying to stay calm and be positive. Hopefully this will be our turn, no reason why not. Good luck x


----------



## bubble27

Thank you...fingers crossed for both of us xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rowan75

me too - fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## bubble27

Thanks guys... got a scan on 3rd may will be nearly 7 weeks by then i just hope its a better outcome this time xxxxxxx


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed hon - my scan is 6th May so not long behind you - my last poppet had a lovely strong heartbeat on our first scan but was a little small and my first must have had a heartbeat to have got as far as it did but was also a little small for its age - so am hoping that the first scan is ok and this poppet is a bit bigger than its siblings - Lordy I hope we can get further along than we have in the past! 

3rd time lucky for us all hopefully xx


----------



## kanga

Hi Bubble, just wanna say gl with your third pregnancy. I lost 2 babies last year too and have been third time lucky. I never thought I would be. And remember - worrying is natural so just embrace it!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

good luck ladies - fxd for you :) hx


----------



## PJ32

Congratulations xx

I am too in the same boat and am 100% positive (PMA) that this LO is going to be a bonny bean in no time. Don't get me wrong I am worrying about everything, but this one just feels different some how xx


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations pj32 and fingers crossed x


----------



## BeachChica

Bubble27, ESF1978, Rowan75 - Same boat as you here too. MC in Ded D & C, early MC in March and hoping that this 3rd time will be luck for me also. I have my first appointment on March 12th, I should be about 8 weeks then so I am really hoping for better news this time!!!


----------



## Rowan75

Fingers crossed Beach x


----------



## ESF1978

Each night I feel lucky to have made it through another day, I just wish they'd go by quicker! My doc said I could request an early scan but I'm in two minds as to whether to go for it or not. The memories of scan with mmc is so bad. I think I'll see how the next few days go. But you're right, PMA for this time. :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

oh the time is dragging so much - just need to get through each day - wouldnt it be wonderful to not have this stress and just assume everything would be ok? 

How far along are you ESF1978? 

fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## BeachChica

Rowan75 - isn't that the truth!!! I wish we didn't have to worry as much but with past issues it's hard not to. Just want to get through my first scan so I can feel some sense of comfort and start to get excited!!!


----------



## ESF1978

Rowan, I'm 6+1 today! I somehow deleted my ticker from fertility friend and can't remember how I added it in the first place! I'll try to sort it this weekend.
I agree, if only we could be stressless! Guess we'll all appreciate our healthy 12 wk scans that bit more when they get here :thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

oo so we're all quite close in development stages - mines the littlest I think - lets hope that we are all expecting v healthy babies!

Its goes right for lots and lots of people so maybe things will go really well for us guys this time :) [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

6 days and counting til my scan - heres hoping its the first and that there will be more right up until 20 weeks - altho who am I kidding - if I get to 20 weeks and beyond - there will be more scans :) and a doppler!


----------



## BeachChica

I hope so too Rowan!!! Be sure to come back and post and update of your scan, I have about 13 days to go for mine!!! O:)


----------



## Rowan75

I will do for sure hon - you too x


----------



## nicb26

Just wanted to say congrats and good luck xx


----------



## Rowan75

wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months nic x


----------



## sham1

Hi Ladies, i'm new to the site and just wanted to wish you all good luck in your pregnancies. I lost 2 babies last year, a boy at 20 weeks due to a placental abruption (where the placenta detaches from the womb) and then a miscarriage at 8 weeks. I'm now 17 weeks again and very nervous. All the best to all of you xx


----------



## Rowan75

Sham thankyou - so sorry for your losses :hugs:

fingers crossed everything will go fine for you this pg x


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Sham - so sorry for your loss as well. Wishing you the best this pregnancy. I know it's so nerve wracking when you've had losses. It takes away a little of the excitement for sure being so nervous that everything will be Ok. 

Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## zoe87

so sorry for your loss hun wishing u happy healthy 9 months! i had hollie third time lucky & its only natural to be worried.


----------



## readytta

Congrats to all on their bfps! I also got one today, 2 days before af is due. I had a mc at 10 weeks in Jan then mc at 5 weeks in March. Hoping third time round will be a sticky one! I feel excited and in my head I'm thinking ahead but scared to think ahead and speak my thoughts if that makes sense. It's so hard not to be excited but it's hard not to be anxious too


----------



## BeachChica

readytta said:


> Congrats to all on their bfps! I also got one today, 2 days before af is due. I had a mc at 10 weeks in Jan then mc at 5 weeks in March. Hoping third time round will be a sticky one! I feel excited and in my head I'm thinking ahead but scared to think ahead and speak my thoughts if that makes sense. It's so hard not to be excited but it's hard not to be anxious too

I hear you! Hopefully this 3rd time will be lucky and VERY sticky for all of us!!! O:)


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks Zoe :hugs: :)

hey Readytta - fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky for you! 

4 days to go for me - time is going sooooo slow! 

Hope everyones ok x


----------



## Rowan75

3 days to go - yikes!

Bubbles is it your scan today?


----------



## BeachChica

Yes just checking in on the scans!! I have 9 more days until my first peek to see if everything is OK, fingers crossed. I have not had a good scan yet on a pregnancy.


----------



## bubble27

Hi everyone...i had my scan today and cant believe it Everything is GOOD!! Yay!!! Saw heartbeat straight away on external scan didnt have to have an internal scan.
thought i was nerely 7 weeks but the little one measured 4mm so they put me more around 6 weeks but she said at this early stage its hard for them to be accurate with dates as every embryo grows at different rates especially around now.

They are happy for me to not have another scan now till 12weeks but i think thats quite a wait so going to see if my doctor will let me have another. 
if not im going to go private..its worth the extra reassurance

Just cant believe weve come back with a photo of our little bean just makes it feel more real xxx


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: Congrats!!!! That is such great news!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Bubble!!! O:)


----------



## Rowan75

yey - brilliant hon :) thats lovely news 

aye I know what you mean about waiting - my dh wants one every week! We'd be bankrupt :)


----------



## ESF1978

Congrats bubble, lovely news :happydance:

Sham, so sorry to hear of your losses too, hoping our luck has changed!


----------



## PJ32

Bubble that is fantastic news :dance:


----------



## Rowan75

oh Lordy am I nervous! Got an interview today as well - just to add to the nerves :)


----------



## BeachChica

Rowan75 said:


> oh Lordy am I nervous! Got an interview today as well - just to add to the nerves :)

Rowan - Good luck and stay calm!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sham1

:thumbup: 

Congratulations Bubble, hope all is well and you have a happy successful pregnancy x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I wish you all the best! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babesx3

Thats great news!!! :friends:


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks ladies 

we didnt get a pic :( never mind - it was the sonographer who is quite brusque! 

There is a baby in there - yey and there is a good strong heartbeat - yey :happydance:

we were hoping it would be at least 5mm ideally 6-7mm but its only 4mm - But thats bigger than the last one was at this stage - she queried the dates like they always do and the machine has dated us at 5+4 - so we have another scan booked in on the 25th - which feels aaaages away!! 

I think I might have to cave in and have a private scan once were past 7 weeks to be honest - Dh reckons we'll be able to cope but I think Im less reassured than him.

Sorry this is a really negative post isnt it - considering there is a baby in there and it has a heartbeat! I wish I could feel excited and not just worried and all impending sense of doomy 

need some PMA help ladies!! :neutral::?

:flower:


----------



## ESF1978

Really good news Rowan, don't worry about sounding negative you don't, just still cautious which we all would be. Great news though. Did they have to do an internal scan or were they able to see on the tummy one? My EPU offered me a scan next week but I'm so scared of them after last time that I've postponed it until the following Monday so praying I get to then ok.
At least you can relax and enjoy the weekend now:happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls :wave: can I join here please.

This is my 3rd pregnancy in 11 months and I'm so frightened that it's gonna happen again. I'd love to share this journey with like minded people cos me n DF aren't telling anyone until after the 12 week scan.


----------



## sham1

Hey Embo, welcome to the group! I only joined last week. I'm 18 weeks and still trying to hide it! All the best, hopefully 3rd time lucky for you x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for the welcome sham :wave:

Wow still hiding it at 18 weeks! That must be hard!


----------



## sham1

It is but I don't think I'll be able to hide it much longer, just so nervous. When you've had a late loss, it's very difficult to feel positive even this far in.


----------



## Rowan75

welcome embo78 - fingers crossed 3rd time lucky for you!! 

Sham I dont know how you are managing to hide it bless you :hugs: have you got a doppler?

ESF1978 I had an external scan and it was really clear - hopefully yours will be too - its pants isnt it that the very things which should be reassuring are scary now :hugs:

I've just booked a private scan for next saturday 9.30am - cant wait til the 25th it just makes me fearful - as much as Im scared of second scans as thats when I usually get bad news - fingers crossed this time will be different [-o&lt;

Am just going to try and enjoy being pg for as long as it lasts 

How is everyone feeling? 

:flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome embo78 - this is a great thread to chat with those that have been through similar situations. This is my 3rd pregnancy in 7 months so I am keeping my fingers crossed too. 

So Rowan - Congrats on your scan and sending lots of baby dust your way that the 3rd try will be the one for you!!! :dust:
So, I see that they back dated you about a week. Is that also because you also got pg right off of a MC and your cycle was off? I am wondering if I will have the same thing. My first scan is Thursday. I should be about 8 weeks tomorrow but I might be 7 weeks due to the MC. 

Like everyone else it's really hard to get excited this time after going through so much and like sham... such a late loss, ugh it's heartbreaking!!!


----------



## Rowan75

hey hon - na my last mmc was in November - we had 4 months of ntnp as I wasnt ready to ttc again and then fell pg on our first cycle of ttc again - which was amazing really! My last Af was 24/03/2011 so Im going from that and I ovd on CD13 that cycle - I had a massive temp dip on 4DPO and another lesser dip on 9DPO so if the second dip was implantation then I may well be a bit behind - I was assuming my dip on 4DPO was implantation - we shall see on saturday I spose :)

Thursday - ooo counting down now - not long! x


----------



## BeachChica

So Rowan - just so I understand because I'm charting too and this is all new to me. My chart looked crazy when I got my BFP due to the MC... does the "clock start ticking" from the date of implation basically? I always thought it started at date of conception. I may need to look at my chart again tonight, I had a couple of dips like you mentioned as well after when I *think* I OV.


----------



## Rowan75

hey hon aye it starts from conception - implantation can be quick or take ages I think - was just looking for possible explainations about them moving my dates I think :) I'll see what they say on Saturday (fingers crossed all will be well) and then if its still less then I'll alter my ticker I think - I wouldnt worry about it tbh hon x


----------



## BeachChica

Good luck on Saturday and keep us posted. Sending lots of baby dust your way!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rowan75

happy 8 weeks hon x

Thanks - yikes!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Rowan! I'll be anxious to see what the "real" date is on Thursday!! O:)


----------



## Rowan75

Good luck for today Beach - hope everything is lovely and your baby is growing well and has a lovely strong heartbeat xx


----------



## Embo78

Good luck beach :)


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Rowan and Embo! Keeping my fingers crossed for today. I'll let you know how it goes! O:)


----------



## Embo78

Please do. I'll be thinking bout you :)


----------



## Rowan75

Hows your scan gone hon? x


----------



## BeachChica

Ugh! So no good new for me this time either. They saw a very small fetus, only about 5+5 and no heartbeat. They said it probably stopped beating about a week ago. I am scheduled for a D&C tomorrow. This time they are going to send in the tissue for testing and I will start seeing a fertility specialist to see why I can't hold a pregnancy. :sad1:

Good luck on your pregnancies and I really hope it will be 3rd time lucky for all of you!!!


----------



## lulu83

Im so sorry to hear that hun :(


----------



## Embo78

I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

Oh Im so so sorry hon :hugs::hugs: 

Thats really pants! :( I really hope they can get to the bottom of it and fix whatever it is hon x


----------



## Rowan75

Hey ladies - hope its ok if I share my good news :flower:

we went in and I mentioned we'd already had a scan and the baby was 4mm last Friday and that we've had 2 mmc and she was lovely, put the wand on my tummy and straight away there was a much larger baby with a strong heartbeat - yey!! We were like wow - weve never seen a baby that big before - not one of ours anyway!

the baby is 11.5mm!! Its nearly tripled in size in a week - yey! She put the sound thingy on and we heard the heartbeat which was wonderful! Its exactly right for 7 weeks 2 days so thats brilliant!

What a relief!! I think we may actually be able to look forward to our next scan on 25th instead of dreading it!

I'll pop my pics on my journal :flower:

Hope everyones doing ok x


----------



## Embo78

That's excellent news rowan. So reassuring to hear.
I've been so anxious recently. That has made me think that we may be ok this time too.
Congrats :)


----------



## BeachChica

Awwww congrats Rowan!!! Thats so great and I am so happy for you!!! We need someone to be sharing some good news and give the rest of us hope!! O:)


----------



## Embo78

How you doing Beach. I hope you're holding up ok xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Yesterday was a long day. I feel like I was at the hospital all day. I have a little cramping but overall feel ok today.


----------



## Embo78

:hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Congratulation everyone on ur bfp and your growing babies.
Beach Chica I'm so sorry for ur loss.
I am still trying to convience my third time lucky and hope to join you all soon. This thread is what I have been looking for to help spur me on to try again. Thank you and good luck all of u with ur scans and keeping a PMA


----------



## Embo78

Good luck with getting a quick bfp Hun. Hope it won't be too long before you're joining us for third time lucky :)


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks so much Beach - Ive been thinking of you :hugs::hugs: have you read coming to term by Jon Cohen hon? It gave me a lot of comfort after my last mmc x

fingers crossed for you just waiting :dust:

Hi Embo :)


----------



## CanadianLady

Hey Ladies, can I join you? I had 2 mmc last year, first pregnancy in Aug at 6wk and second 22nd Dec at 12+1. I just got my BFP on the 11th, and I'm hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for us. I keep going back and forth between trying to be positive and being absolutely terrified. We haven't told anyone yet as we want to have the early scan first. I think I'm 4-5 weeks (that's what the CB said on wed). I'm waiting to hear back from the EPU. Thanks for listening and I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## Embo78

Hi rowan :wave:

Hi canadianlady :wave: welcome :) I'm exactly the same. I go between being extremely negative to positive and then back again so many times each day!! Its so frustrating because I want to be positive for my baby but scared to incase I have another loss. Missed miscarriages are supposed to be so rare but I've had two so what does that say?!? Very hard to fund positivity but I just have to keep trying.

It definitely helps that there are other people in the same boat. That's why I love this thread in particular x


----------



## Tisiphonie

Can I join too? I lost my son at 26 weeks last June 5th to a stricture in the umbilical cord. In November, I fell pregnant again and had a missed miscarriage in December, a couple of days after Christmas. On April 20th I found I am expecting again and due on New Year's Eve. Hoping the 3rd time is the charm for us too! We had our first scan a few days ago at 6w5d and baby measured 6w2d, but we could see a nice strong healthy heartbeat. :happydance: We go back in a week (May 19th) for scan #2. Hoping for the best but paranoid every second that my bbs aren't as sore, etc. What a roller coaster ride!

Beach - :hugs: I am so so very sorry for your loss. I wish you all the peace in the world and hope you find the answers you need. Have you been tested for clotting disorders and/or progesterone issues? If not, demand those first!!

Everyone else - Congrats to those of you who have had great scans so far and wishing luck and sticky baby dust to all of you still (im)patiently waiting! :dust:


----------



## Embo78

Hi tisiphonie :wave:

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Congrats on your first scan and seeing the heart beat.

My first scan is a week on Friday and I'm so scared. I just try not to think about it.


----------



## Rowan75

hey canadian lady :hugs: sorry for your losses - fingers crossed that you'll be 3rd time lucky and that this will be a healthy and happy pg x

Hey Tisiphonie :hugs: so sorry for your losses - losing at 26 weeks my heart goes out to you x Brilliant about seeing a good heartbeat and fingers crossed for the 19th that everything will be just as it should be :) 

its such a shame that we all feel such worry when it should be a happy time - Im hoping that we all get to a point when everything looks great and we can relax and look forward with happiness x


----------



## CanadianLady

I don't know how to thank you all for your good thoughts! Today is a pretty positive day so far. I tested again this morning and moved from 2-3 to 3+ on CB! Then I heard back from the EPU and have an early scan booked for 31st May. It seems like ages away but have had problems in the past with not being as far along as I thought because my cycle is so irregular. For now just trying to concentrate on one day at a time and look forward to seeing our baby for the first time on the 31st!
Sending out big hugs, and lots of sticky baby dust!


----------



## Rowan75

yey thats always good to see the hcg going the way it should :) brilliant that you have a scan booked in - how far do you think youll be by then?


----------



## sham1

Hi Canadian Lady and Tisiphone, just to say welcome. All the best of luck to you. My 20 week scan is next week and I'm very nervous. Last year we lost the baby the day before 20 week scan so holds so many painful memories for us. I pray all will be fine for you all this time around xxx


----------



## Rowan75

sham fingers crossed for you honey - when is your scan next week? x


----------



## susywoosy

HI Ladies,

Someone in 1st tri told me about this thread as like you ladies I'm pregnant after a break of 8 months and 2 m/c's last year.

Quite nervous but trying not to stress... what will be will be and I'm going to enjoy this regardless of how long it may last this time xxx


GL to you all xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey susy!! Glad you made it over here :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls can i join you? Had 2 m/c's last year at 5 weeks and im pretty nervous right now!! Had terrible cramping and backache yesterday and a spot of light brown tinged cm just wen i wiped, nothing today!!! Ugh...i just want these next few days over with then i can relax a little....i did another digi this morn and im still at 2-3 (got my 2-3 on sat) cant wait to get my 3+! :winkwink: hoping this is my 3rd time lucky sticky bean:baby:

Gona have a read through all the posts in this thread so i can catch up with y'all xxxxx:hugs:

Sticky babydust to y'alll :dust:


----------



## Embo78

Hi babyhopes :)

I got my 3+ on my digi today and I've been grinning ever since!!

We can all hold each others hands through this third time lucky pregnancy and help each other through the ups and downs :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Congrats on 3+ embo, i wasnt goin to test again til sat but with me havin pains i woke up feeling negative and thought it wud say not pregnant so am chuffed with my 2-3! 3+ wud have been better but dnt think im quite there yet! How have u been feeling??? Im so up and down at min, need to stay positive tho.....yes lets try and get through this together...got my first scan at 8 weeks 3 days, was hoping for earlier but cudnt fit me in....booooo!:winkwink:


----------



## Embo78

My symptoms come and go and if you read my journal you'll see that keeping my pma high is very difficult for me but these little milestones help!

My first scan is in 10 days. I'm so scared but excited at the same time!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh i wish i had my first scan in 10 days...was thinkin of ringing the epu and seein if any cancellations! I just feel like im on edge all time, i dont wana get too excited just yet until ive bn for scan and its sooooo far away! Aaarrrgh! Gona have a read of your journal if thats okay hun xx:thumbup: my symptoms are like your coming and going, at min i seem to have a very heightened smell and keep having hot flushes! I was sweating terribly last night in bed but i think it was through anxiety....:blush:


----------



## Embo78

They're great symptoms hun :) course I don't mind, I love having new stalkers!!
You should start one. It's great for venting!!


----------



## CanadianLady

Embo78, glad to hear you got 3+,congrats!!! I'm starting to have more symptoms. The sickness has definitely started and the food adversions! I'm okay with dealing with this though if its means we get a sticky one! On the countdown, 14 sleeps until my scan appt at EPU!


----------



## Embo78

That's exactly what I was thinking today after I'd been to the toilet for the tenth time! I just smiled to myself and said I'd happily go 100 times if it meant I got to hold this baby in my tummy :)


----------



## Tisiphonie

I am so glad to hear some of you talking about symptoms coming or going. Especially as I sit here with no bra hoping that my boobs start hurting again! And they don't, but I almost puked when I took the bra off. Sometimes my body will just not cooperate.

Holding hope for my scan #2 on Thursday.

Hoping for those of you waiting 10+ days that the time flies by for you!!


----------



## CanadianLady

So I'd like to hello to actually morning sickness for the first time! I didn't really have it with my last two pregnancies, but it has come with a vengance this morning! I'm going to take it as a good sign that things are progressing. 
Hope you are all well!


----------



## Embo78

I'm having a no symptom day today but after yesterday I'm not worrying. Everything I've read suggests that it's normal for symptoms to come and go. I'd much prefer they stay all the time though!!


----------



## Rowan75

Hope everything goes really well for you tmro tisiphonie x


----------



## Embo78

Good luck tomorrow tisiphonie :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hello ladies! Welcome to the new additions and congrats on your BFP!!! I have not been feeling great this week, a lot of cramping so I have not been online much. I have a follow-up appointment with my regular doctor next week so I hope to have some answers soon and then I will book something with a specialist.

Tisiphonie - I have not had any testing yet but getting ready to start that process. The tissue from my MMC last week has been sent for testing and I will be tested for some things as well to see why this keeps happening. 

I know it's hard but stay positive all. :flower: My blood pressure was so high at my last scan from all the stressing. I just keep trying to tell myself that we can't change the outcome so there's no sense in making ourselves miserable!


----------



## Embo78

Hey beach. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this for the third time. I just can't imagine.
Sending big :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks Beach you are amazing :flower::hugs: I hope you get some solveable answers hon x


----------



## bubble27

Hi guys..Wow i cant believe how popular my thread is..im glad were all in this together as we all know its a terrifying first 3months after having miscarriages.
Hope your all well? 
I went for another scan last thursday as i was worried because my blood levels came back as high so my midwife got me in at the hospital to see a consultant and they scanned me there and then,

I was an absolute bag of nerves because i lost my last bean at 8 weeks but didnt find out till the 12 week scan....and Thank God this little bean was perfect, we saw and heard the hearbeat which was 177bpm(im now thinking its a girl with the fast hb) also they previously put me back a week on my last scan but its caught up by 8 days so as of today i am 9week 5days and due 21st Dec!! Yay!

Im still taking the baby aspirin to thin my blood and it seems to be working. I also have little to no symptoms which was also a concern which i told my doctor about and he said not to worry as my pregnancy is very healthy and growing perfectly so not everyone has symptoms.

All i had was waves of nausea and increased appetite till about 7 weeks and now nothing except a few twinges here and there..so ive stopped symptom spotting now as my little bean is doing great! xxx


----------



## Embo78

Wow bubble that is excellent news :) I have my first scan on Friday so I'm hoping we see our healthy lil beanie holding on strong!


----------



## bubble27

Thank you...fingers crossed for you on friday..let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Rowan75

Brilliant news Bubble :) I love your Christmas baby ticker!


----------



## CanadianLady

How are are you all this evening ladies? I'm trying to distract myself and find a way to get through the next 8 days. My early scan is booked for 10am a week tomorrow...it feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## Embo78

I'm feeling nervous about my scan on Friday. Part of me is excited though!!

I'm trying to stay busy this week. I'm off work so I've arranged to see friends Wednesday and Thursday and tomorrow I have to go shopping and my son needs help with a project for school. I'm hoping this will help distract me and make these next few days go quicker :)


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Bubble that's great news!!! Just a couple more weeks and you will be out of the major "stress zone"!!! O:)


----------



## Rowan75

Beach hon how are you doing? Have you had all the tests done? x

canadian and embo - oh the time goes by so slowly doesnt it


----------



## Rowan75

yikes! 3rd scan today!! x


----------



## bubble27

good luck xxx


----------



## Embo78

Good luck rowan :)


----------



## Rowan75

Woo Hoo!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::cloud9:

Baby is looking fine and dandy!!! :) has grown lots - is 21mm :) the consultant showed us the placenta and the cord as well and what a lovely heartbeat :)

But the best bit was when the baby started wriggling about!!!! He/she was wiggling all over and then wiggled his/her head and then wiggled his/her legs!! :cloud9: It was Wonderful!!! Just wonderful! 

DH has had to go back to work and I cant work the scanner so will upload pics and start a pg journal when he gets back!


----------



## Embo78

:yipee: :happydance: :yipee: that's great news can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## CanadianLady

Congratulations rowan!!! That's fab news!


----------



## susywoosy

Congrats Rowan. Thats fab news! I hope its same outcome for me.

I saw my MW today and had my booking in details taken... bloods etc. Given I have had 2 m/c's last year she has organised a scan for June 6th (a week on Monday) which I'm really happy about but kinda nervous about too.

I m/c'd 1st time at 7 weeks and although I m/c'd at 9 weeks 2nd time, it was a mmc and baby actually died at 7 weeks.

I'll be 7 weeks or there abouts when I have this next scan and I'm now petrified that there will be no heart beat or something awful will have happened.

I couldnt face another horrible scan experience. Praying for a healthy heartbeat and happy baby! xxx


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks susywoosy - fingers crossed for a healthy and happy pg and 3rd time lucky for you x

Its nerve wracking going for scans but theres always the hope that it may well turn out fine x


----------



## Embo78

Suzywuzy, 7 weeks is my number too. I lost both my angels at 7 weeks. They were both 2 weeks behind tho. I'm also hoping to get past 7 weeks.
Sorry rowan!! This is your journal lol !!x


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: :rofl: I've got serious preggo brain!!!! This isn't rowan's journal :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xallisonx

Hey, I'm very new here, but have been "lurking" the forum for a while. It is so big!!8-[

I'm Allison, 20 years old and have had FOUR miscarriages over the past two years. A chemical pregnancy (4 weeks) in March 2009, miscarriage (6 weeks) Dec 2009, blighted ovum (8 weeks) June 2010, and another chemical pregnancy (4 weeks) Feb 2011. 

I went to a specialist, and nothing is wrong with me except for a folic acid deficiency (I can't absorb it properly, have to take a prescription dose), and possibly a luteal phase defect. For which I take progesterone suppositories.

I just got a BFP 3 days ago and am scared out of my mind, especially since it wasn't exactly planned!! I had a beta hcg blood draw on Monday at approx 11-13 dpo (no idea when I ovulated) which came up as 77. I go in today for another blood draw to see if it's doubling. 

I'm so scared, and it's hard to even be happy about being pregnant when all I know is heartbreak after heartbreak.:cry: Every single ultrasound I've ever had has been devastating. No babies have been found, ever. Please, please, pray that my luck changes and that my FIFTH time is going to be the charm!! :thumbup:

Also I just want to tell all of you ladies that I'm so sorry for your losses. And I've read through this thread and have been so joyed to see some of you return from your scans with happy news! :hugs:


----------



## bubble27

Hi xallisonx, so sorry for your losses, i know how it feels and it really does take the pleasure out of the next pregnancy after a loss, but fingers crossed for this pregnancy, I also had a progesterone check at day 21 so the week before my bfp and i was 74, so your progesterone level is very good. xx

To all that have had losses before have any of you been told about baby aspirin?
after my 2nd loss the dr told me to start taking 75mg aspirin whilst i was ttc and ive got to take it till 36weeks. I was told to take this before any blood tests were done and some doctors prescribe it after miscarriages as its suppose to be very effective to keep the blood flow to the placenta and also builds the lining up in your uterus to carry a pregnancy. 
I have got high hemoglobin levels which possibly means i tend to clot a bit more but i didnt fine this out till after.

Its probably worth asking your dr about it, it cant hurt the pregnancy in any way sas its such a low dose so its worth asking your dr xxx


----------



## Rowan75

:) embo you crack me up!! 

xallisonx so sorry for your losses hon - fingers crossed this time you'll have a healthy and happy 9 months and beyond x

Bubble I had an anti clotting sticky blood test done after my first mc (I asked the fertility clinic and amazingly they agreed to get it done) and it came back fine so I think thats why asprin hasnt been suggested for me - I hope so anyway! It does seem to make a difference for a lot of ladies - fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## BeachChica

Rowan congrats on your scan today - that's GREAT news!!! Oh I am keeping my fingers crossed that this time will be just perfect!

xallisonx - so sorry for your losses and lots of :dust: for you too!!


----------



## xallisonx

Thanks guys. :)

My betas were hcg levels, not progesterone. Sorry, should have specified!

So on Monday at 4:30pm, my hcg was 77 (this was about 13/14 dpo). On Wednesday I had my blood drawn at 3pm, and the result was 149 (14/16dpo). That gives a doubling time of about 48.3 hours (according to an online calculator).

Boo. I wanted a really good, high number. :cry:

I'm not feeling too optimistic. When I had serial hcg draws with my blighted ovum, the levels rose even higher and faster than this. I've read that in early pregnancy hcg doubles faster than every 48 hours when the numbers are this low.

I think I might be looking at miscarriage number five. :cry:


----------



## Embo78

I really hope you're wrong allison. The numbers seem fine to me but I can understand why you're feeling negative. I'm fighting negativity after 2 losses.

AFM I'm sooooo nervous and excited about my scan tomorrow. At the mo it's more excited but I'm sure the nerves will kick in later on or in the morning :/


----------



## xallisonx

Thanks, Embo! I hope I'm wrong too. ;)

Good luck at your scan tomorrow! I bet you'll come back with amazing news. :D

What time do you go in?


----------



## Embo78

I'm in at 10.30am. I'm just so scared that it's another mmc. But there's nothing I can do if it is another one. 
This pregnancy feels slightly different than with my angels. My symptoms seem to be more steady. ESP the tiredness and food aversions. 
All I want is to have the scan and them say everything's fine. You're measuring right on track. 

I'm sorry if you've already said, I have the memory of a gold fish, but have you been through any missed miscarriages with your losses? Tell me to shushh if I'm being nosey!


----------



## xallisonx

Awww, well I'll definitely be sending a little prayer for you tomorrow! 

I've had 4 miscarriages. Two of them where chemical pregnancies, and I started bleeding two days after my BFP's. One of them was a miscarriage (might have been a blighted ovum but I never got a scan so it's a mystery). And one of them was a blighted ovum that was diagnosed at 6 weeks, and I miscarried two weeks later. I've never seen a bean on a scan, ever. I SO hope this time will be different!

And you're not being nosey. :p I'm happy to share!


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry for all of your losses. It's just so cruel. All you can do now I'd be healthy and take your folic acid. Has your doc talked about baby aspirin to you? It's worth asking if it helps keep your beanie safe.

I've had happy scans with my 3 older children so I'm very lucky.


----------



## xallisonx

It is cruel. :( But I'm a firm believer of everything happens for a reason. And you know, my losses really have made me appreciate the fragility of life so much more. 

I did ask my doctor about baby aspirin, and he said it doesn't really do anything, but I could take it if I wanted to. He actually called it voodoo magic! Whatever, I've been taking it anyway along with a prescription dose of folic acid and progesterone suppositories AND prenatals. At least I know I'm doing EVERYTHING I can!

Keep us updated tomorrow, I'll be looking for your happy news! ;)


----------



## Embo78

You sound like you're doing everything in your power. Now it's just down to bubs!!

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow :)


----------



## susywoosy

Embo78 said:


> Suzywuzy, 7 weeks is my number too. I lost both my angels at 7 weeks. They were both 2 weeks behind tho. I'm also hoping to get past 7 weeks.
> Sorry rowan!! This is your journal lol !!x

Thanks Embo. The 7 week mark seems to be a big milestone as the heart shoud be beating by then and if we both see it on a scan then surely we can relax nd assume we'll be okay this time. You're almost there so thats great! xxx


----------



## Rowan75

aye it sounds like you're doing everything you can alison - fingers crossed x

Embo - wishing you such good luck for your scan tmro x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks girls :)

Suzy I saw a heartbeat with both my angels but unfortunately still miscarried :cry:


----------



## xallisonx

Thanks Rowan!

Embo, I can't even imagine miscarrying after still seeing a heartbeat on an ultrasound, that's heartbreaking. :(


----------



## Embo78

:yipee: Allison! You put a ticker on!! PMA is the way to go!!


----------



## xallisonx

I know! :happydance: It was so fun to look at all the different ones! I can't wait to see what each week brings on my tickers. I'm a dork like that.

GOOD LUCK at your scan today! I've been thinking of you all morning.


----------



## Embo78

Had my scan. There was a sac and yolk sac and what *could* be a fetal pole. Apparently I was full of gas which made it very difficult to scan properly. I was dated at 5 and half to 6 weeks so only a few days out. I'm very sure of my dates though.

I'll be scanned again in 10 days so I'm just hoping a praying my bean grows nice and strong.


----------



## xallisonx

That's better than anything I've ever been able to see on an ultrasound.

It's still soooo early. Sucks that you have to wait another 10 days, though. I hate the whole waiting game thing, it's so nerve-wracking!


----------



## Embo78

But a fetal pole should be present at 6+3. This is why I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## xallisonx

But didn't you say they saw something that looked like there might be a fetal pole? Also, remember that they were having a hard time with the scan in the first place. Everything is so small at this point, it would be easy to miss it--especially with imaging issues.

Is there any way you might not be *as* far along as you think you are? Maybe you implanted a bit late? Try to stay positive! I'm sending good, sticky thoughts your way. :)


----------



## BeachChica

Embo - praying for your on your next scan. I have never had a good scan either, all 3 were bad so I know all about being nervous. All you can do is hope for the best!!

Also, not sure if I asked you in another thread but did you order your pregnancy test with the week display online? I can't seem to find them at any store. 

Rowan how are you feeling?


----------



## Rowan75

embo hon it may still all be ok - remember my first scan this pg didnt feel that positive as the baby was so small and the sonographer so grumpy - your baby still has chance to catch up x

would you go for a private scan if you couldnt bear the wait? we had to wait 2.5 weeks between our nhs scans so thats why we had one in the middle through babybond 

Beach Im doing fine thanks hon - feel a bit in limbo now but thats my fault as I waited til my 3rd scan to call the mw - am awaiting the arrival of a doppler - hope it works from 10 weeks!! could be waiting a while for another scan so i think our savings may have to take a hit again for a private scan :) 

https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/pregnancy-tests/clearblue-digital-pregnancy-tests-2-pack.html thats where I got mine hon x

how are you doing Beach?


----------



## CanadianLady

Looking for positive thoughts!!! I have my first scan tomorrow at 10am. I had a bit of a freak out yesterday after a bit of spotting but I'm trying not to think about it today. I think I'm about 7 weeks but its hard to tell with my cycles. Hoping to see a riggly baby with strong hearbeat tomorrow!!!


----------



## bubble27

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, im sure eveything is fine xxx


----------



## xallisonx

Good luck canadianlady!!

Tomorrow morning I get the results of my 18 and 20 dpo beta hcg tests. I'm thinking good, high numbers! FX'ed!!


----------



## Rowan75

good luck canadian lady xx


----------



## BeachChica

Good luck CanadianLady!

Thanks Rowan - I am doing good. I am just getting anxious now to get to the specialist and start getting some test results back!! My appt is June 9th.


----------



## CanadianLady

Thanks for all your good thoughts. The scan went well but I'm having mixed feelings. I thought from the dates that I had positive tests I should be 7-7 1/2 weeks. They were having trouble seeing anything at first and I freaked out! They did an internal scan and found baby measuring 6w4d with a heartbeat!!! I'm so happy, but a bit scared because its not as far as I thought. Just hoping the next 6 weeks go quickly and we can see baby bouncing around at the 12 week scan.


----------



## xallisonx

I'm so glad your scan went well canadianlady! It's normal to have the dates be off a little bit. I think the margin of error when going in for a scan can be +/- 5 days. Nothing to worry about! Congrats :D

I got my hcg beta results this morning, they are as follows:

5/23 (14dpo): 77
5/25 (16dpo): 149
5/27 (18dpo): 262
5/29 (20dpo): 679

Dr. says it looks great! Numbers were a little slow at the start, but she thinks I might not be as far along as I thought. Looking back at the few times that we BD'd this month, I think I'm about 2 or 3 days behind what I originally thought. I go in for an early scan this coming Thursday!! So nervous, I don't we won't really see much of anything this early though.


----------



## Embo78

Wow Allison those numbers are fan-bloody-tastic !!!!

Canadianlady, I can understand your worries but seeing bubs with a strong heartbeat is great news. I'm surprised they're not giving you an extra scan before 12 weeks but they must be very happy with you :)


----------



## Rowan75

oo beach im nervous for you - will count down the days with you x

canadian lady :hugs: and :happydance: for a heartbeat - the dates theyve given are only a few days behind and it seems everyone I know who ahs had an early scan have been told the same - fingers crossed that your LO will catch up soon - would you have a private scan in between do you think? As Embo says they must be confident that everythings fine x

good numbers allison! How far along will you be on Thursday?


----------



## xallisonx

Thanks Rowan and Embo! I'm very excited! :D

I'll be between 5+0 and 5+4 (ish) on Thursday. I'm not entirely sure of the conception date.


----------



## bubble27

Canadianlady... dont worry about your scan dates, i went for a scan at 6weeks 5 days and they put me back 7 days which worried me too because i knew when i ovulated with me tracking it, but i went for a scan at 9weeks going by my original date and they put me forward 8days! So all is well. 
xAllisonx - congrats on your hcg levels

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months to us all xxx


----------



## Embo78

Bubble that is so good to hear. I'm hoping it's the same for me when I go for my scan on Monday. My symptoms are strong so I'm hoping baby embo is holding on tight and growing big and strong :)


----------



## bubble27

Im sure you will be fine Embo...the waiting is the hardest part, ive got my next scan on the 16th but i will be 13weeks by then...just want it too hurry up...lol.

Ive pretty much had a symptomless pregnancy which made me more nervous at first but my scan at 9 weeks was fab and it was a hugh milestone to me as ive never got past 7 weeks before.

I had waves of nausea between weeks 5 and 7 then not alot since, maybe tired on and off but thats it xxx


----------



## Embo78

You're right bubble. The waiting sucks ass!! But I'll be 7+6 at the next scan so bubs should be clear if everything's ok.

When you were put back a week, what did you see at your scan?


----------



## annmariecrisp

xallisonx said:


> I'm so glad your scan went well canadianlady! It's normal to have the dates be off a little bit. I think the margin of error when going in for a scan can be +/- 5 days. Nothing to worry about! Congrats :D
> 
> I got my hcg beta results this morning, they are as follows:
> 
> 5/23 (14dpo): 77
> 5/25 (16dpo): 149
> 5/27 (18dpo): 262
> 5/29 (20dpo): 679
> 
> Dr. says it looks great! Numbers were a little slow at the start, but she thinks I might not be as far along as I thought. Looking back at the few times that we BD'd this month, I think I'm about 2 or 3 days behind what I originally thought. I go in for an early scan this coming Thursday!! So nervous, I don't we won't really see much of anything this early though.

Numbers look brill honey xxx I hate the wait for numbers....I have everything crossed for you and I hope that you have a fantastic pregnancy xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## bubble27

Embo. the scan i had at 6 weeks 5 days we saw a 4mm fetal pole and a flickering heartbeat but they measured me at 5weeks 5 days, then when i had a scan at 9 weeks it was 2.42cm and we saw and heard the heartbeat at 177bpm and measured me 9 week 1 day, both were done with abdominal scan. 

I think sometime its hard for the sonogropher to be able to get a proper measurement so early on xxx


----------



## sham1

Glad to hear all is going OK for you all. I'm still hanging in there too - now nearly 22 weeks. A friend of mine just lost her son at 28 weeks, feel for her so much and have offered her my support but don't want to be in her face too much :-(

All the best for you all xx


----------



## xallisonx

Thanks guys! I go in for my early scan in one hour. I'm a little nervous and also sad because there's not much to see at 5+3. I've never seen more than a sac, so hopefully there will be a yolk sac there!

Embo- I'm counting the days until your next scan, I have a good feeling that you're going to come back with awesome news!

Sham- I can't imagine what your friend must be going through to lose her son at 28 weeks. One thing I've always been grateful for is that all my losses have been early.


----------



## Embo78

That's truly awful sham. She must be devastated.

Good luck Allison :) you may see the fetal pole today but don't worry if you don't. You can usually see it at 6 weeks plus :)

My scan is on Monday. So frightened. I'm still getting strong symptoms though so that's really helping ease my mind.


----------



## xallisonx

https://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo311/salmander23/Photo26.jpg


Our little dot! :D

I'm so glad there's at least something in there. The tech said I was right on target especially considering how early it is.


----------



## Embo78

:happydance: yay sweetie :happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

yey!! Brilliant news hon :) x


----------



## sham1

Really pleased for your Allison


----------



## susywoosy

Its so nice to c lots of early scans and all going well. Was also glad to hear that sonographer may have measurements a little off. I had scan today and i should've been anywhere between 6+4 and 6+6 but i had a fetal pole of 4 mm and a heartbeat detected but they put me at 6 weeks. I'm pretty sure on my dates so was a little worried altho delighted to c heartbeat  xx


----------



## Embo78

Hey all.
Scan tomorrow and I'm feeling very negative. My symptoms have been coming and going all week. My boobs are back to normal so I'm really thinking this will be mmc number 3 :(


----------



## Embo78

Every thing was great :yipee: :yipee: 

Baby measuring 7+3 so only 3 days out on my dates. Here's a pic. Sorry about the quality :)
 



Attached Files:







photo-17.JPG
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bubble27

Thats brilliant news Embo, you can relax a bit now xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Embo78 said:


> Every thing was great :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Baby measuring 7+3 so only 3 days out on my dates. Here's a pic. Sorry about the quality :)

Congratulations honey, it's so nice to see good news xxx I hope you can really start to enjoy your pregnancy xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

woo Hoo :) x


----------



## xallisonx

Embo I totally knew you were going to be just fine! Congrats!!

Nausea has really kicked in for me. I can't stomach anything right now. Dr. did recommend B-Natal, which is like a hard candy with vitamin b-6 in it. I guess it's supposed to help. I really hope it does. I don't want to sound like I'm whining, but while I am extremely nauseous, I'm also extremely hungry at the same time! :p


----------



## Embo78

I know how you feel Allison. I am so frickin nauseous today. My mouth keeps filling with saliva. Yuck!


----------



## CanadianLady

I certainly sympathise with you ladies! I have been really sick this last week or so. I'm just trying to enjoy it as its very different from both pregnancies that I lost. DH & I are going to see the midwife for our first appointment tomorrow. I'm a little nervous as I only got one appointment last time and now we're with a new surgery. So fingers crossed she'll be understanding.


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Embo! and all on your PG's!!!

I haven't been online in a while and just wanted to check in to say hello and see how everyone is doing. I have my appt with the specialist tomorrow so definitely looking for some answers. My tissue results came back and found that my MMC was due to an extra chromosome - 47 instead of 46. They said it was Trisomy 12. Hope to get more info on this tomorrow as I am not finding a lot online.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks beach. If you go to the miscarriage support section, there's a sticky thread called 'recurring miscarriages' or something like that. I bet those ladies have loads of info for you.


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed for your appointment Beach how do you feel about it? x


----------



## JackiePed

Just wanted to share 3rd time lucky good news! Went to doc today, and she had no trouble hearing the heartbeat using the doppler, or feeling my uterus without doing an internal exam... so she said baby is definitely strong and growing appropriately, and she'd even put me at 11 weeks instead of ten!
Woo hoo!!

I was so stressed, it felt so good to hear that heartbeat and know that I am almost out of first tri and still going strong! 3rd time lucky for me!


----------



## Embo78

That's great news jackie :)


----------



## sham1

Good news Jackie. I'm pleased for you. I'm having a stitch put into my cervix tomorrow. I went for a cervix scan 2 weeks ago where I was told the cervix was a little short but prob nothing to worry about. They did a check-up yesterday however and it has shortened so decided to go ahead with stitch. A little nervous but the success rates are good and I'm pleased they've found it early. Baby is fine and really I've only got a couple more weeks until the pregnancy is considered viable. I'd hate to have to go through another late loss like last year (at 20 weeks). Currently, 22 weeks + 5, wish me luck!


----------



## Embo78

Good luck sham. Glad you're being well looked after :)


----------



## sham1

:hugs:thanks Embo


----------



## Embo78

You're very welcome :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Rowan and Embo - Well I saw the specialist today. He was not able to give me really much info on my Trisomy 12 test result until they get our results back from genetic testing. They cannot tell at this point of this was just chance or a recurring issue. They took about 8 tubes of blood from me and 1 tube from my DH. They will run a bunch of tests with that. I am scheduled to come back in a week for a hysterosalpingogram and then also a 4-hr glucose tolerance test. They should have all the blood test results back in a couple weeks and he said the whole process could take about 2-3 months. Hopefully we will be able to finally get some answers. 

So how are you all doing with your PG's? Its always good to hear some good news and for all of you that this is your 3rd time.... its extra good news!!


----------



## Rowan75

sham good luck hon keeping my fingers crossed x

Beach :hugs: I hope they can find some answers and some hope for you guys x

Embo :hugs::hugs::hugs:x


----------



## Embo78

Wasn't third time lucky for me. Just found out my baby died on Friday.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh embo!!! I am so, so, sorry!!! :hugs: My heart goes out to you. Are they doing any testing for you to see what happened?


----------



## annmariecrisp

Embo78 said:


> Wasn't third time lucky for me. Just found out my baby died on Friday.

Oh I'm so sorry honey xx


----------



## sham1

Oh Embo, I'm so sorry and I've said a prayer for you and your baby. Please don't give up trying in the future though. I nearly did after 2 losses last year. We all deserve this. Shamara


----------



## bubble27

Hi Guys, Ive had my dating scan today and all is well!! I can finally relax a bit now. Im now dated 13weeks 2 days so now due 20th Dec. He or she was a right little wriggler
Definatly think the baby aspirin is whats helping me to keep this pregnancy xxxx


----------



## Rowan75

oh Bubble thats wonderful :) so pleased for you hon x

Embo your pic is lovely hon - hope you're doing ok x


----------



## BeachChica

Hello all - just wanted to see how you ladies were doing. Its been a while since I have been on here. 

I've got a lot of my testing back and everything so far is normal. The doctors don't see anything that would have caused the 3 MC's. Right now they are just attributing it to "bad luck" and that I keep falling into the 30% of pregnancies end in MC. Tests on DH were normal too. I guess its good that there's nothing wrong but at the same time it would be nice to have some answers. :wacko: They are running 2 more tests later in my cycle this month to check some values during the luteal phase and if those are normal (which they suspect they will be) we can start trying again next month. 

How is everyonedoing with their pregnancies? :winkwink:


----------



## Rowan75

hey Beach

Hope youre doing ok - glad youve had a lot of tests done - must be a mix of frustrating and relief to find theres no obvious cause -hopefully everything will go just perfect for you guys next time - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Im good thanks - the worry hasnt gone away - its just changed - we're so attached now Im nto sure if we'd cope if we were to loose her, but cant let the fear win so we take it day by day and enjoy being pg and we listen to the doppler 3 times a day and weve had 7 scans already :) so thats how we're managing the worry - but having spoken to my friends who have little ones and teenagers they say that worry never goes away it just changes as they get through each stage 

we're having a little girl - Martha and so far she's looking healthy and v v active x


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Rowan that is so great! Congrats! I bet you are so excited and after everything you have been through too its so nice to hear good news! It gives me hope too. Hopefully it will be 4th time lucky for me! :)


----------

